# Problems with my Radeon 7870 XT

## MustrumR

Recently I bought AMD Radeon 7870 XT. I enabled support in the kernel, in VIDEO_CARDS=radeonsi, and installed linux-firmware. I also enabled glamor in xorg.conf (needed for 2D acceleration). However when I start X the screen goes black for 10s and then it shows random stuff. The kernel log says it hanged during a shader operation and then failed to reset. X works fine without glamor but this way 3D acceleration doesn't work (swrast is used).

----------

## VoidMage

So:

- 'eselect opengl list'

- 'eselect mesa list'

- your Xorg log

Though I'm not sure how good is the support for recent cards in mesa/kernel.

----------

## MustrumR

```

$ eselect mesa list

64bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

64bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

  [1]   classic *

64bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

64bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

64bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

32bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

32bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

  [1]   classic *

32bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

32bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

32bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic *

$ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

```

Xorg log http://pastebin.com/mAJj4sxX

Kernel log http://pastebin.com/7Du5MJUd

BTW I am using mesa-9999 and llvm-9999.

----------

